

Show HN: A social network + wiki for future products - wonjun

Hello HN, we have launched Hypejar in beta mode a month ago.<p>Hypejar aims to organize all of the world's upcoming mass products and make it more accessible. Visitors can see when products are coming out along with information about them. Also, users can keep track of products and be notified of their releases. It's a fun way to see what your friends are anticipating.<p>We are currently doing our best to make the site be as useful as possible. As such, we would greatly appreciate if you can provide us with your thoughts about the site.<p>www.hypejar.com<p>To see how the idea/concept was born in 2006, please check out blog.hypejar.com. You may be surprised.
======
lighthazard
What's so different from Metacritic sans technology products (which you could
gauge through a more specialized website)? What do you guys offer that would
make a user want to switch over?

~~~
gqgy
That's a good question. Firstly, Metacritic focuses its score/reviews of
critics and not really the public. Hypejar on the other hand, focuses on the
level anticipation of the general public before a product releases.

Secondly, Hypejar focuses only on products before they release whereas
Metacritic does both pre and post release of products.

Hypejar also offers notification system for upcoming releases and features
such as the Browse and the Calendar.

So to answer your question, it's not really to "switch over" users, but to
rather offer something vastly different.

------
wonjun
Clickables:

<http://blog.hypejar.com>

<http://www.hypejar.com>

------
dooodi
I really like the design of the site. Clean, sleek, simple and easy to
navigate.

------
stormen
I love the site... Fresh, inspiring and lots of cool stuff :)

